# 240G Rbp Tank!



## gpmotox (Feb 14, 2014)

purchased my 240 gallon last night! 100 gallon sump, now im wondering. how many red bellies would u recommend in it? 6ftx30"x30" I believe wer the dimensions. I know 6ft long for sure. I have 5 red bellies at the moment, about 4" each


----------



## D_man (Jan 15, 2014)

i would say 12 adults or more.


----------



## gpmotox (Feb 14, 2014)

Yeah? I was thinking 8... But thats just going by 30g per piranha


----------



## canadianpygokeeper (Mar 23, 2014)

I have 15 rbp juvies in 200g. Eventually they will sort themselves out to the tank size. Suxs to think about losing any but it will prolly happen eventually. I went by 1 fish per 10-15 gallons approx.


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

Ya,mi always thought the rule of thumb was 20g per fish, though if can't see an 8" red belly in a 20g. I would think anywhere between 8-10 would be ideal for a tank that size. Can't wait to see pictures of your set up


----------



## gpmotox (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks! I think im gunna go with 10, if it work then great! But i feel like there might be a few casualties but who knows. Will pist pics when everyone is in there new mansion! 10 4" in a 240 should be pretty awesome!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Really depends on how often you want to do maintenance. I've had an overpopulated 125 gallon, but it required daily water changes.


----------

